# Tal's Blood Ravens



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

This is hands down my favorite SM. He has wounded himself in every battle but he is still fun.








My SM Captain and command squad








The army as is minus terminators








The Termie squad








My favorite Termie with a heavy flamer








I have like 20 tac guys 10 assault marines 5 scouts and 10 Termies painted. About 40 tac marines and 10 assault marines 2 Preds a Razorback and a drop pod to paint.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Looks pretty good, hilarious pose on the plasma marine.

What did you use to gloss coat with?


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Crimzzen said:


> Looks pretty good, hilarious pose on the plasma marine.
> 
> What did you use to gloss coat with?


I like to clearcote with Krylon Acrylic clearcote in a satin finish. It gives them a wet look and I don't have to do any hardlines that way.


----------

